# Two part report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

5:am at dock for meet up with Bob to get some striped catfish on opening day. We worked some good spots but with no hits. Sure looked good too. 

9:am back at dock for charter and off we go for monster catfish. Setup just like yesterday with hardley any wind get a real fish on. Tide swings around and back at them with some good action today. 










































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------

